# Arnold is running!



## Ender (Aug 7, 2003)

should we vote for arnold???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 7, 2003)

yes, cuz if not, he'll "be baaack"

:rofl:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 7, 2003)

He appears to be the leading horse right now to succeed Gray Davis. I myself need to investigate his background, politics and qualifications a little more before I decide who will get my vote. 

If anything, at least I think we can say that AH-nold isn't just some dumbass muscle head. He has a business-econ degree from the Univ. of Wisconsin, and became wealthy through various business dealings including real estate before really hitting it big in the movies. 

Things currently look bleak here in Cali, but I don't know if Davis deserves all of the blame for this mess...


----------



## stickarts (Aug 7, 2003)

Arnold has been a super success at everything else that he has done and i bet he will make a great govenor!!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *He appears to be the leading horse right now to succeed Gray Davis. I myself need to investigate his background, politics and qualifications a little more before I decide who will get my vote.
> 
> If anything, at least I think we can say that AH-nold isn't just some dumbass muscle head. He has a business-econ degree from the Univ. of Wisconsin, and became wealthy through various business dealings including real estate before really hitting it big in the movies.
> ...



Exactly! He's smarter than people give him credit for.:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 7, 2003)

Davis, im sure, doesnt deserve ALL of the blame, as no administration in America is totally 1 person...however; when going into office, you have to accept that fact you could be the fall guy for anything that happens... One of the drawbacks of the office.

Arnold is 1 of the few people who could go into that job, once vacated by Davis, and not be a failure at it.  Most people would look like a failure taking over the years of problems and headaches that have been in place there.  It will take a few years to get back on track, and the first term post davis governor wont see many, if any, immediate changes.  At least with Arnold, you can see a positive image in office, instead of the usual politician, that few people trust.

I believe Arnold could do great things there.  He obviously has an open mind and able to work well in bi-partisan relationships, as he is a devout Republican, and been married to the most famous Democratic family in America.  If I were there, He would get my vote.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 7, 2003)

go arnold!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 8, 2003)

NO! When you name is your slogan,who will he be a puppet for?


----------



## Seig (Aug 8, 2003)

He is a US citizen, and that makes him eligible to run.  He will probably win.  We'll see if he does well or not.  California has been know to elect entertainers to office....come to think of it, it's not that big of a strecth.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 8, 2003)

The hideous spectacle of him and jay leno smugly grinning at each other convinced me of my two leading candidates...Larry Flynt and Gary Coleman...where's Pat Paulsen when you need 'im?

"And now George Murphy is the President/He'll really get the chance/To give the country? A song and daaaannncccee"

Hell, where's Tom Lehrer when you need him? Or have we passed beyond satire?


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 8, 2003)

I would vote for him, maybe it is a good thing I don't live there...   But I would NOT vote for Gary Coleman!  Sheesh!  :shrug: :shrug:

What is it with all the actors lately thinking they can be politicians all of a sudden?  It looks like Jesse Ventura started something...good or bad!?!?!?!?!  :shrug:


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 8, 2003)

entertainers.....How many of us martial artists have interest outside of karate....some call it jobs...some call it careers...some have totally different interests...jogging, workingout,  painting...  It is not a stretch for an entertainer to have an interest in Politics.  Politicians have been some of the best Actors to date!  Look at Bill Clinton....Half the people still think he was a good president!  Where he lacked in Acting ability, he made up for in entertainment value!

Jesse Ventura did a good job in Minnesota....He is considered one of their better leaders!  Ronald Reagan....ok..."well"..... that gets mixed reviews......but better then Others!!!

I don't believe arnold to be a puppet with someone elses agenda...He has long been a supporter of Republicans, and always been vocal about his positioin.  

Pat Paulsen........Now that is funny....i forgot all about that!  I think he would do better then Gary Coleman or that Porn Star that is running, although, I think she could probably get a few bills signed better then even Arnold!  She probably has some good tricks up her sleeve...or skirt!!!


----------



## KenpoMatt (Aug 8, 2003)

I hope Arnold wins. I believe it is the next necessary step to take us to **UEGSD**. Uhh, that's "Ultimate Ex-Governor Smack Down" for those of you who don't know. 

Just imagine....Jesse "The Body" Ventura laying a flying suplex on Arnold "I'll Be Back" Schwarzenegger. BUT WAIT!! Here comes Jerry "I'll win in the next election" Springer weilding a folding chair over his head. Oh no! It's mayhem in the capital building....heheheh, sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 8, 2003)

Does this mean we can call Arnold "The Running Man?"

Bdum Ching.  Sank you, I be here all za week.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Does this mean we can call Arnold "The Running Man?"
> 
> *



Yup, you got it. They're already using it in the headlines of the newspapers here in So. Cali.
The South Bay Daily Breeze in Torrance had this on yesterday's front page, *THE RUNNING MAN* in large type, and below it they had a photo of a beaming AH-nold at his press conference...


----------



## TKDman (Aug 8, 2003)

Arnolds dad was an SS in WW2!

Arnold can't even pronounce most english words!

Arnold is running on pure name recognition.

Arnold is just a democrat with an R.

Arnold just wants to return the business back to CA then tax the hell out of them again... didn't he learn from gray davis?  Social Programs + High Taxes + Ridiculious Anti-Business practices = a bankrupt state!  With no decent jobs to pay for the social programs needed by the millions of illegal immigrants you would think that they would make a real change.  Another experiment in socialism gone horribly wrong.  How can high taxes promote business growth?


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *entertainers.....How many of us martial artists have interest outside of karate....some call it jobs...some call it careers...some have totally different interests...jogging, workingout,  painting...  It is not a stretch for an entertainer to have an interest in Politics.  Politicians have been some of the best Actors to date!  Look at Bill Clinton....Half the people still think he was a good president!  Where he lacked in Acting ability, he made up for in entertainment value!*


* 

I didn't say there was anything wrong with it...as long as they try to do good.  I just meant that this was one of the biggest trends I have noticed from the Hollywood community in my lifetime.




			Jesse Ventura did a good job in Minnesota....He is considered one of their better leaders!
		
Click to expand...


I believe the same thing.  




			Ronald Reagan....ok..."well"..... that gets mixed reviews......but better then Others!!!
		
Click to expand...


I will not go there...don't need to start anything!  




			I don't believe arnold to be a puppet with someone elses agenda...He has long been a supporter of Republicans, and always been vocal about his positioin.
		
Click to expand...


I agree..I don't see him to be anyones puppet.*


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 8, 2003)

"Another experiment in socialism?" Uh...what? And the quite-common fluctuations of the economy in capitalism had nothing to do with California's present mess, a mess which, I see, every other bloody state in the Union is more or less in? Oh well. Reason never had anything to do with that argument.

On a happier note, it seems that Darryl Isa (sp.?), the right-wing millionaire nut job who started this particular stupid disaster (cost estimates run from 35-75 mil, at this point), cried when he withdrew from the race yesterday. 

We oughta send him the bill.


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 8, 2003)

sorry sir...wasn't trying to argue with you....Just stating my opinion.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *sorry sir...wasn't trying to argue with you....Just stating my opinion. *



No problem!    You know what they say about politics...


----------



## Ender (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Does this mean we can call Arnold "The Running Man?"
> 
> Bdum Ching.  Sank you, I be here all za week. *



no..he'll be the "Governator!"


----------



## Seig (Aug 9, 2003)

What about the other entertainers that have been elected to office?
Clint Eastwood
Sonny Bono
Fed Grandy (Gopher from the Love Boat.)
There are also politicans that moonlight as actors.  I forget the guy's name, but he was on Wiseguy (He played Knox Pooley) and a naval Captain in Flight of the Intruder.
and many more
see here


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 9, 2003)

Guess what sportsfans, since this fiasco has opened up the gubernatorial race to every Tom, Dick and friggin' Harry, our next governor of the great state of Cali will be the honorable *Gary Coleman*... 

That's what you Republicans get...  

F___ it, I'm moving to Texas. At least there, they aren't experiencing the state government infighting fiasco like we are here in Cali... Ahhh, Yeah, right... :shrug: 







BTW, I was born in Texas...


----------



## kkbb (Aug 9, 2003)

AHnold, AHnold,Ahnold! for prime minister of Canada!

That's what we need!  Get rid of that "*****" cat - Jean Chretian.
But there may be another problem with that.  That would be two guys, one after another, that nobody could understand! 
Oh well...I guess we should sit back, have have a cold beer :drinkbeer , and let the world continue to rotate around us!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *
> BTW, I was born in Texas...  *



Mr. Castillo, at least we're not the only ones to have the wackiest state in the Union, you Texans are hangin' right with us. Although I was born in Texas, I grew up in Cali, so if I moved back to my birth state it would be pretty much same, same, right Mr. C.?    

:idea: Hey, you guys do TKD up in those parts???


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Mr. Castillo, at least we're not the only ones to have the wackiest state in the Union, you Texans are hangin' right with us. Although I was born in Texas, I grew up in Cali, so if I moved back to my birth state it would be pretty much same, same, right Mr. C.?
> 
> :idea: Hey, you guys do TKD up in those parts???
> ...



Sad, but believable info:

*At one time, Dallas was the "murder "capital of the country.
*Texas is second to California to the biggest prison population, and prisons built.
* Some 11 state Democratic legislators are hiding out in New Mexico right now to thwart  the Govenors plans for redistricting. Last month they were in Oklahoma, with the State Troopers looking for them.
* Me being a teacher, we're low on the totem pole for pay.
* Here, I'm surrounded by TKD(Though I'm in it myself) I'm a Kenpo Man first.
*A fair amount of WTF people here, mostly kids, and mostly for sport.:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 9, 2003)

Oh well, maybe I'll just stay home. I hear yall have a bunch of mean hangin' judges over there...  



P.S. At least I won't have to deal with the humidity...


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Oh well, maybe I'll just stay home. I hear yall have a bunch of mean hangin' judges over there...
> 
> 
> ...



Take me with you!


----------



## TKDman (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *"Another experiment in socialism?" Uh...what? And the quite-common fluctuations of the economy in capitalism had nothing to do with California's present mess, a mess which, I see, every other bloody state in the Union is more or less in? Oh well. Reason never had anything to do with that argument.
> 
> On a happier note, it seems that Darryl Isa (sp.?), the right-wing millionaire nut job who started this particular stupid disaster (cost estimates run from 35-75 mil, at this point), cried when he withdrew from the race yesterday.
> ...



Yawn wake up RMcrobertson...

Illegal Immigrants that want social programs like free medical, wic, you name it... quickly suck all the money out of the CA economy, especially when there are few high paying jobs to support those programs.  When you have more people living off the system then you have supporting it, you have big problems.  When Gray Davis started passing ridiculious laws to limit the growth of business he didn't help at all, he actually drove business away to other states and countries.  What do you think Arnold was talking about when he said that he wanted to get the jobs *BACK*?  CA, the world's 5th largest economy by itself went backrupt for what other reason?

You cant raise taxes and expect everything to go away... this is why CA has a recall in the first place.

BTW, there is nothing "Right Wing" about Arnold, he's pretty liberal on every issue ive heard him talk about.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 9, 2003)

Um...that's OK. You'll learn. Until then: immigrants are not your enemy. It's easy to blame people whose politics you don't like; it's hard to understand what's actually going on.

I strongly recommend reading a) "The Wall Street Journal,", b) Adam Smith, Ricardo, etc., c) Marx's "Capitalism," so you'll understand the system you are espousing. 

I realize that my mentioning Marx will push you towards a) another diatribe, b) avoiding learning. Try to suppress the impulse. The recitation of slogans about immigrants, business, etc., is not a good substitute for knowing what you're talking about.

Which state in the union is it, exactly, that's doing well this year? And which political party is it that's presently controlling the national government? 

Thanks, though.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> * Until then: immigrants are not your enemy.  *



Not to sidetrack the thread, but Yep.  the Illegal ones are...

Come on, these are people who first action in this country was to break the law!!!  And not like some minor infraction like a speeding ticket, but isn't that a freakin FELONY???


----------



## Ender (Aug 9, 2003)

Say what you want about immigrants. But the truth is you're going to pay for them if they are here or not. What people don't realize is that your food bill would AT LEAST triple. who's going to pick the food in the fields? or the work that requires no skills? or the landscaping? etc. nobody wants to do those jobs, even if they paid minimum wage. And it's illegal to make prisoners do that type of work, so who's left to do it?

the fact is, without the immigrants, the California economy would collapse, leading the nation into a deep recession or depression. Thats the real reason nothing has been done about the issue. Do you really think they couldn't close up the border if they wanted to? It all has to do with economics.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 9, 2003)

I really wish you would all stop talking about illegal or legal aliens. :asian:

I just wish you would all go home and leave me with my *Native* Lands  :asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 10, 2003)

If we threw out everybody whose ancestors broke the law to get here...

And by the way, it's quite correct to note that immigrants presently do all sorts of crap work that mainstream Americans are too proud to do. 

Out here in California, the general estimate is that the economy would completely collapse without illegals...you could certainly kiss off fresh lettuce during your winter...

Perhaps more to the point, you're slanging men and women and children who work their asses off. I guess that's in your tradition of the martial arts, and religion/ethics?

These folks are not your enemy. The people who get fat off their labor--and yours too--are, if you want enemies to despise. But then, you can always buy their propaganda--it'll help keep you down, and you can cooperate in keeping others down...

Again, though, I doubt posting this'll have the slightest effect. Either you'll learn as you go--I hope the lesson won't be too hard a one--or you'll solidify into one more of those aging jerks (Ann Coulter! Robert Novak! George Gilder! Dinesh d'Souza!) who makes their very good living telling everybody how great the fat cats are...

Good luck with it.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Say what you want about immigrants. But the truth is you're going to pay for them if they are here or not. What people don't realize is that your food bill would AT LEAST triple. who's going to pick the food in the fields? or the work that requires no skills? or the landscaping? etc. nobody wants to do those jobs, even if they paid minimum wage. And it's illegal to make prisoners do that type of work, so who's left to do it?
> 
> the fact is, without the immigrants, the California economy would collapse, leading the nation into a deep recession or depression. Thats the real reason nothing has been done about the issue. Do you really think they couldn't close up the border if they wanted to? It all has to do with economics. *



Thank you for pointing that out Ender. Many R-Wing conservatives pontificate about the evils that immigrants, illegal immigrants, are doing to our state. The fact of the matter is that these *People* help our state run, and input quite a bit of money into the state's economy.  

Contrary to the popular perception, not all of the illegals are on the public dole with their hands out. Most put into the system, are taxed, but never take anything out of the system.  Those with blinders on, take them off and open up your eyes to reality. Reality Bites...  :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 10, 2003)

Well, where i am coming from, I'm not talking about them taking my job (if they want to become that well eduacted about PCs and take my job so be it...id welcome that for a change)  or about "paying" for them...  

By that, It sounds like You make the assumption that I am speaking soley about the hispanics, but I'm not... 

I admit that my neighborhood has a gang problem and that its mostly hispanic gangs...  I admit its ONLY the hispanic immagrants, legal AND illegal, pushing for me to have to learn spanish  because they dont want to learn english... (At least, as far as i know, no illegals from spain have been trying that here...) and I think those types of arguments are the reason that everyone thinks "Mexico" when they think "illegal" but the fact is they come from all over the world...

Regardless of how much your hearts want to bleed for the ones who snuck across the border,  smuggled in on a boat, or whatever means they had for getting here from Europe, Mexico, Russia or Asia... by dismissing/justifying  it you are approving of it.  You openly admit that crime is ok... in which case Do me a favor, mail me all your stuff, since It OK for me to rob you, becuase "Hey, its just a Crime, no big deal" (in theory it actually boosts the economy (oh dont get me started on that)) but anyhow mail me your stuff, cuz it saves me the trouble of ACTUALLY coming and stealing from you.  :shrug: 

I know, I know, we ALL are hypocrites when it comes to the law, Some of us speed, some of us fileshare, some of us  do other things... but illegal immigration seems pretty damn big comparativley.       

<shrug> Maybe its just me...  but My family followed the procedure outlined by the laws when they came, and I just think it undermines everyone who DOES make the effort... and regardless of anyone elses opinion, I will never condone Illegal immigration.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *"Another experiment in socialism?" Uh...what? And the quite-common fluctuations of the economy in capitalism had nothing to do with California's present mess, a mess which, I see, every other bloody state in the Union is more or less in? Oh well. Reason never had anything to do with that argument.
> 
> On a happier note, it seems that Darryl Isa (sp.?), the right-wing millionaire nut job who started this particular stupid disaster (cost estimates run from 35-75 mil, at this point), cried when he withdrew from the race yesterday.
> ...


 Yea that guy bank rolled the best Wiley Koyote cartoon in ages. Serves his a** right if you ask me.


----------



## Senfeng (Aug 10, 2003)

I think he'd make a great governor.  Just knowing that your govenor can kick an other governor's @ss gives me the warm fuzzies


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Well, where i am coming from, I'm not talking about them taking my job (if they want to become that well eduacted about PCs and take my job so be it...id welcome that for a change)  or about "paying" for them...
> 
> By that, It sounds like You make the assumption that I am speaking soley about the hispanics, but I'm not...
> ...


TechnoPunk,
As Long as americans freely flaunt there wealth in the media, the have nots are comming one way or the other. Imigration only exagerates current ills within our nation. The medical system is in a shambles. OBGYNs are giving up there practices because they can't break even with all the legal troubles. Insurance is skyrocketing and we pay so much more for drugs than what they are worth that the elderly must choose between eating and being medicated. Perhaps the immigration problem is just what this country needs to push us into actualy solving some of the obviously counter productive practices. Wellfare was sort of our little "reparations" until wave after wave of immigrants helped us to see that perhaps our little welfare state we've created can no longer continue with such rapid growth. I say immigration is helping us get our ***** toguether sooner than the previously planned later.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senfeng _
> *I think he'd make a great governor.  Just knowing that your govenor can kick an other governor's @ss gives me the warm fuzzies *



Boy, now that comment hurt.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Well, where i am coming from, I'm not talking about them taking my job (if they want to become that well eduacted about PCs and take my job so be it...id welcome that for a change)  or about "paying" for them...
> 
> By that, It sounds like You make the assumption that I am speaking soley about the hispanics, but I'm not...
> ...



I have a plan for all the idiot gang members you mention. Pick em all up, dump em in North Korea, and say, "good luck boys!"


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 10, 2003)

"Openly admit that crime is OK?" Say what? You're going to find out, over time, that these halluncinations come out of  propaganda from the likes of Darryl Issa....a fool who has now stuffed California into a big fat expensive disaster to satisfy his own ego, and didn't even have the guts to stay in the election...


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *"Openly admit that crime is OK?" Say what? You're going to find out, over time, that these halluncinations come out of  propaganda from the likes of Darryl Issa....a fool who has now stuffed California into a big fat expensive disaster to satisfy his own ego, and didn't even have the guts to stay in the election... *



ok... What????  Your a weird guy Robert.    I like reading your posts, but sometimes you come outta nowhere with some of this stuff...


----------



## Ender (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Thank you for pointing that out Ender. Many R-Wing conservatives pontificate about the evils that immigrants, illegal immigrants, are doing to our state. The fact of the matter is that these People help our state run, and input quite a bit of money into the state's economy.
> 
> Contrary to the popular perception, not all of the illegals are on the public dole with their hands out. Most put into the system, are taxed, but never take anything out of the system.  Those with blinders on, take them off and open up your eyes to reality. Reality Bites...  :asian: *



Well, I'm a conservative. But, the trouble is most people see thru a perspective of hate or of trying to place the blame on someone or a group of people. The reality is that the majority of people on welfare and public aid are white, just like the majority of criminals are white....why?, because thay have the numbers of the majority...pretty simple really...and as a proportion of their size relative to the their population, hispanics are under represented in receiving "welfare" ...how many times have you seen an immigrant with a sign asking for money on the freeway offramp? no, they are there trying to sell flowers or oranges. they hustle.

and as far as gangs, here in california there are vietnamese gangs, iranian gangs, caucasian gangs, chinese gangs..and on and on.


----------



## TKDman (Aug 11, 2003)

With people like McRobert way out in left field no wonder the state of CA is in debt.  I never said they didn't benefit the economy... But a lot of them come up here and expect us to pay for their kids, medical, and food without even being citizens of this country.  Your state was milked pretty darn quick.

#1.  Most of the good jobs left CA because of all the regulations and high taxes.

#2.  The illegals ran up here and jumped on social programs which essentially milked all of the states money putting CA into horrible debt.

McRobert, if you like living in ol' mexico with people that hold no alliegence to this country than you can have at it buddy.  Just don't complain if something happens to you.

Yea, immigrants are not my enemy..... if some terrorist smuggled a dirty bomb across the border and blew up a portion of a city they would probabily blame some "Right Wing American Extremist"


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 11, 2003)

Wellp, I'm sorry that you find the inscription on the Statue of Liberty and a willingness to look at reality, "way out in left field."

You are writing out of a lack of knowledge. While California's budget problems are affected by illegals, they aren't its primary causes. Those lie in the sagging national economy, the pullout of corporations like McDonnell Douglas and Boeing (which had jack to do with tax burdens, though that's certainly their alibi), the deregulation of energy companies (which the folks, "way out in left field," warned about again and again and again), corrupt corporations and stupid investments, the shifting of tax burdens from a federal to a State level--and, hate to tell ya, the way capitalism works.

Has it ever occurred to you that your claims ally you with big corporations and some of the biggest race-baiting jerks in America? 

Just do the reading. I realize it's easier for all of us to go nodddingly along with various sorts of bigotry, to repeat the--let me charitable--cliches we hear when we're growing up, to throw accusations about, "liberalism," but that doesn't make us correct. I did it way back when...then I woke up.

I won't post on this again. You don't know what you're talking about, you probably aren't going to be bothered to learn, and the general patten of these posts means that you'll only start more and more name-calling. And I take another look at, say, that loon Ann Coulter's book if I want some of that...

So I wish you well, I hope that your martial arts training goes well.


----------



## Elfan (Aug 11, 2003)

So ya go Ahnold, funny + bad for bush = double plus good

Not to get this back on topic or anything.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 11, 2003)

How Come No one mentioned that Jello Biafra was running...

OH YEAH... becuase he runs EVERY ELECTION in CA and would actually FIX stuff there!

Actually I think he never gets voted for because he runs under somthing stupid like the communist ballet or Green Party...

Oh well.  I think Henry Rollins should be elected.  Heads on Spikes.  Hehe.


----------



## Ender (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TKDman _
> *With people like McRobert way out in left field no wonder the state of CA is in debt.  I never said they didn't benefit the economy... But a lot of them come up here and expect us to pay for their kids, medical, and food without even being citizens of this country.  Your state was milked pretty darn quick.
> 
> #1.  Most of the good jobs left CA because of all the regulations and high taxes.
> ...



Well those two points are only PARt of the problem. What really happened is that the DOTCOM boom went bust, decreasing revenues into the government. When revenues decrease, spending should also decrease.

But deficit spending CAN help the economy as long as the deficits are not too deep or for too long. In the case of Calif., spending cuts were the cure, not deficits. We had too many special interest groups and social programs locked in with automatic spending increases. the biggest being double dip retirements. if you look at the budget, education, healthcare and retirements make up the biggest chunks of the budget. you can't have it both ways. You can spend when you have the money, but you have to cut when you don't.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 11, 2003)

Darn did you know arnold is running 
They even mentioned it once or twice on tv:rofl: 
Can anyone even name 3 of the other candidates out of the 200 in that contest
ME thinks its rigged by the media to be a circus no matter what the outcome


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 11, 2003)

I find it interesting that I know more on the cal. recall than I do the next presidential election....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *How Come No one mentioned that Jello Biafra was running...
> 
> OH YEAH... becuase he runs EVERY ELECTION in CA and would actually FIX stuff there!
> ...


I went to see Jello in Spokane in May( or there abouts) and I'm afraid I could have been just as informed by watching the news. Granted I was a little tipsy but I just about fell asleep. Mr. Biafra is not going to save california. My vote would go to Arianna Huffington if I were a Californian. I'm sick like that.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *So ya go Ahnold, funny + bad for bush = double plus good
> 
> Not to get this back on topic or anything. *


Elfan, I got it figured out. The whole right wing apparatus is a vile liberal plot. And they thought they could fool us.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 12, 2003)

Just FYI, kids, the first or second biggest liberal, "special interest group, " in California, and the only State program to get their budget increased rather than slashed this year was...wait for it...taaaaadahhh...the Correctional Officers' union, and their concomittant prison budget.

And this year, the US passed Russia and Communist China in the percentage of its population behind bars...


We're Number 1! We're Number 1!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Just FYI, kids, the first or second biggest liberal, "special interest group, " in California, and the only State program to get their budget increased rather than slashed this year was...wait for it...taaaaadahhh...the Correctional Officers' union, and their concomittant prison budget.
> 
> And this year, the US passed Russia and Communist China in the percentage of its population behind bars...
> ...


Robert,
Don't even get me started on the corrections industry. I'm a loose cannon. The public actualy votes for the most expensive ways of housing inmates because the feel cheaper alternatives are too soft on the inmates. This mentality subsequently leads to the need for and, of course, the mass hiring of more corrections officers. Can you say expensive alternatives to welfare?


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Just FYI, kids, the first or second biggest liberal, "special interest group, " in California, and the only State program to get their budget increased rather than slashed this year was...wait for it...taaaaadahhh...the Correctional Officers' union, and their concomittant prison budget.
> 
> And this year, the US passed Russia and Communist China in the percentage of its population behind bars...
> ...



No sarcasm detected there.  :shrug: 

I guess it isn't ALWAYS good to be the best at EVERYTHING!


----------



## Ender (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Just FYI, kids, the first or second biggest liberal, "special interest group, " in California, and the only State program to get their budget increased rather than slashed this year was...wait for it...taaaaadahhh...the Correctional Officers' union, and their concomittant prison budget.
> 
> And this year, the US passed Russia and Communist China in the percentage of its population behind bars...
> ...



that my be true. But there is a difference between politcal prisoners and violent criminals.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh man...I started laughing hysterically once I heard he was running.  But then I stopped to think, if he is the governor of CA, he'll be the GOVERNATOR!!!!!  Then I could picture him saying, "I am ze GOVERNATOR!!!!  MUWAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!  But in all seriousness, I don't know if I'd vote for him or not.  Of course I don't have to worry, I live in NY and my governor is Wacky Pataki (can't you just feel the love?).


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2003)

I have to chime in here.  I think the question is, could he do any worse than those immediately preceding him?  Unfortunately, no one really votes "for" anyone anymore, they vote "against" those the dislike the most.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 15, 2003)

Haha...I heard on the news that about 120-140 people were registered for governor candidates.  Ah-nold has some fierce competition!

Thought:  I am just wondering how many of those people are actually the politicians....


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Haha...I heard on the news that about 120-140 people were registered for governor candidates.  Ah-nold has some fierce competition!
> 
> Thought:  I am just wondering how many of those people are actually the politicians.... *



Holy Cow Batman!  Is that a norm?  I never imagined that many people would register....


----------



## Ender (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Haha...I heard on the news that about 120-140 people were registered for governor candidates.  Ah-nold has some fierce competition!
> 
> Thought:  I am just wondering how many of those people are actually the politicians.... *



Those that aren't politicians are what we are looking for!*L


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Those that aren't politicians are what we are looking for!*L *



Haha...well after taking out the politicians, I guess there would be about 100 people left in the race!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I find it interesting that I know more on the cal. recall than I do the next presidential election.... *



That's because this assinine gubernatorial (and I really mean _Goober_) CALI-fornia recall has gone Hollywood. :ultracool 

So does everybody think that AHH-nold Schwarzenegger will be our next governor? Well, what about Gary Coleman, Larry Flynt, Arianna Huffington, Gallagher or (porn star) Mary Carey? 

Nah, forget that. Now, I'm predicting that the next governor of the great state of Cali will be the honorable Father Guido Sarducci-Don Novello!!! 


Is this why my state is on the left (wacky) coast or what...


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 16, 2003)

> *
> Nah, forget that. Now, I'm predicting that the next governor of the great state of Cali will be the honorable Father Guido Sarducci-Don Novello!!!
> 
> 
> Is this why my state is on the left (wacky) coast or what...  *




As a citizen of the great State of Illinois, I vote that california needs to secede from the Union.  We are tired of its tomfoolery!  I mean come on, what do we need a state who's primary export to OTHER states is Celluloid...  At least Nevada ships out Prostitutes.  (Or well, we can ship in for em...  )


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *As a citizen of the great State of Illinois, I vote that california needs to secede from the Union.  We are tired of its tomfoolery!  I mean come on, what do we need a state who's primary export to OTHER states is Celluloid...  At least Nevada ships out Prostitutes.  (Or well, we can ship in for em...  ) *



Hey, maybe ya got something there sportsfans. For a short while there back in the 19th century my beloved state of *Cali* did declare itself a so called independent republic...Ahemmm........................... :idea:


Will AHHnold go for it


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2003)

Last time a state tried that, they sent in the army and pretty much burned everything to the ground.  I keep wishing my section of NY will secceed...fromt NY.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Last time a state tried that, they sent in the army and pretty much burned everything to the ground.  I keep wishing my section of NY will secceed...fromt NY.  *



I wish that my part of nY would seceed from the rest of the state too...or that NY would get rid of Hillary and Patacki...god I really don't like them being in office....


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 16, 2003)

dont sweat it Isshinryu girl.  Soon, Hilary will be out of NY, and ruining the country....i mean....running the country..

I hate to see it, but I think she will be running for president before to long.  What a joke!  She is as crooked as her husband....i can't believe the possitive publicity hype she is getting for her book signing!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 16, 2003)

Well at least AHH-nold Schwarzenegger can't run for Prez like Ronnie R. did back in the 80's. As we all know AHH-nold wasn't born here in the States, he's a naturalized citizen-immigrant...  

No naturalized presidents allowed. *Hasta La Vista, Baby!*


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *dont sweat it Isshinryu girl.  Soon, Hilary will be out of NY, and ruining the country....i mean....running the country..*



Urg...don't remind me of her wanting the presidency.  It's bad enough I got to deal with Bush right now....


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Well at least AHH-nold Schwarzenegger can't run for Prez like Ronnie R. did back in the 80's. As we all know AHH-nold wasn't born here in the States, he's a naturalized citizen-immigrant...
> 
> No naturalized presidents allowed. Hasta La Vista, Baby!
> ...



Well, there is a bill written up for US congress to amend the requirement that Presidential candidates should be US born.  It went to committee.  I haven't heard more (basically I didn't keep tabs to track).  Apparently, there ARE people that feel naturalized citizens who have been here long enough are capable and loyal enough to lead the country.  I'm not sure if this was written up with Arnold in mind for the future.  I do know this subject did come up a few times. 

Whether it will go far enough to actually be considered and approved remains to be seen.

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2003)

Consider this:

Ross Perot runs on his own dime...takes a good showing in the election.

The next time he runs, there have been changes in election law preventing a candidate from funding more than a portion of his campaign, thereby solidifying the graft and sellouotism of the 'Special Interests'.

So, if Arnold wins Cal. expect the 'Natural Citizen' law to go into effect, thereby neutralizing the threat he could be, provided he doesn't toe the party line.

Personally.... I think -ALL- offices should be limited to 1 term, period.  And, PAC and SIG $ should be outlawed.  Make em go door to door again n kiss babys.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> So, if Arnold wins Cal.
> *



And that's *CALI* to you sir!!   
But, you're right, if there's a chance of an outsider getting in, they and their advisors or the next similar candidates will pretty much run into some tough opposition. :idunno:

BTW, I did major in Poli Sci in college, but, what do I know...


----------



## Ender (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *And that's CALI to you sir!!
> But, you're right, if there's a chance of an outsider getting in, they and their advisors or the next similar candidates will pretty much run into some tough opposition. :idunno:
> 
> BTW, I did major in Poli Sci in college, but, what do I know...   *



too bad....you should have gotten a real education!*HA!...*hehehe


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *too bad....you should have gotten a real education!*HA!...*hehehe *



:angry: 

Hey!!! I resemble, err...resent that remark...


----------

